# The month between Thanksgiving and Christmas



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

How do you feel at this time - filled with happy activities, just about the same and any other part of the year, or a big drag.


----------



## Wren (Nov 30, 2019)

I enjoy it, with my preparations done by end of November, I relax, looking forward to Christmas Day

Bringing  the box of Christmas decorations from the shed, catching up with friends before the holiday, sending and receiving cards, music, decorations and bustle in the town, a happy time of year


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the lights and decorations, the cold weather, some of the music. I tend to ignore the hucksterism, modern Christmas music by wispy breathy female singers with little girl voices who can't hold a sustained note for more than a bar but rather wander all over the scale to express their art, and inflatable yard decorations.  I also enjoy listening to Christmas programs from Old Time Radio.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 30, 2019)

I love the beginning of fall thru the end of December, decorating for Christmas is my favorite!


----------

